# Age to bring home a puppy?



## Powerfulmind (Aug 19, 2013)

Is 14 weeks a good age to bring home a puppy? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

8 weeks is the minimum age to bring home a puppy. Are you getting your puppy from a breeder and if so why do you have to wait until 14 weeks sounds like the puppy might have been sick.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Not always the case DarthVader, sometimes it could be a puppy that didn't work out in the breeder's program or just didn't find the right home, a rescue/shelter puppy, etc. 14 weeks old sounds fine to me, if from a breeder did he/she do anything with the puppy like training? House training? Was this the only puppy left or was their more?


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

I guess we need to know more about the puppy and it's situation before most of us can make an educated statement. 

Personally if I was getting a pup from a breeder. I would not want to get it when it's already that old. I believe some of the strongest impressions you can make on a puppy is probably between the age of 8 and 14 weeks. So to me you are missing out on some critical time with your puppy. 

But there are many people here who got their dog at an older age and would say otherwise I'm sure.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

The rescue I volunteer at won't let puppies go until they are twelve weeks and have had their second shots. Some rescues keep them longer. 

I personally prefer older pups. Easier to housebreak. 

I've been visiting my puppy several times a week at the rescue and we have bonded so I don't feel like I've missed out on anything.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I got one of my pups when he was 12 weeks old. At that age, he had lots more personality and he definitely picked ME. I went looking for a female and ended up taking him because he would not leave me alone. Drove home with him in my lap snoozing and he never looked back. He was extremely bonded to me and a really perfect pup. I would jump at the chance personally, as long as the breeder has been keeping up with some of the socialization that the pup should have. However, while my pup had been with plenty of dogs, he had not been away from her home and he was completely unphased by anything. With the right temperament, it really doesn't matter as much as you think. A lot of people don't really know what they are seeing when they look at a young pup anyway.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I brought home both of my boys when they were 11 weeks old, I LOVE older puppies, I would much rather have an older puppy than an 8 week old puppy. I probably wouldn't get a puppy over 16 weeks of age though.

14 weeks old sounds great to me, they are much more fun, have bigger bladders and they have more personality. :wub:


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

If I were to choose, I'd prefer a puppy that stayed with parents and siblings until 12 weeks, provided they are being socialized and hopefully at least started on crate and potty training. I'll be glad to take a puppy as young as 8 weeks, but I think it benefits them to be around their first family longer. I know that older dogs can bond just as well as puppies, and in fact have had a couple of adult dogs bond with me more than puppies I've raised.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

We brought ours home at just under 8 weeks. It helps that she is almost never alone. She's doing just GREAT. The 1st 3 nights I slept on the couch with her in the crate next to me(on the floor). She is a real trooper now. 

If I get up in the middle of the night I still come down most of the time & sleep by her. If I am on the couch she is out of her crate on her bed. She is right at 11 weeks now. She is in her crate otherwise, at night.


Sorry the picture is sideways.


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm with everyone else, 8 weeks is the youngest you should ever bring a puppy home. That being said, we just purchased our current puppy two weeks ago at the age of 11 weeks. Our GSD prior to this (who is deceased) was adopted at 4 months of age. I've found that the younger the better as they generally haven't established bad habits as of yet (usually lol) and you can start training your way from the get-go.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It depends on the pup's stability/temperament and if the breeder has worked and socialized the pup.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're not going to miss out on anything bringing home
a 14 week old pup.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Earliest I would bring home would be 7 weeks. I much prefer 10-12 though. I got Frag at 12 weeks, Recon at 7 weeks and Patton at 10 or 11 weeks.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

All other things being equal, a bit older is usually better, imo, but I much prefer dogs to puppies. In many ways 14 wks is better than 8 wks. The adorable baby dog stage is sooo brief & while even I find it appealing, it's nothing compared to the relationship with the adults. 



> I know that older dogs can bond just as well as puppies, and in fact have had a couple of adult dogs bond with me more than puppies I've raised.


This! We frequently bond in our human interactions with adults, ie friends, colleagues, MARRIAGE, & we can do that just as easily with dogs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For me it depends on how the pup is kept. My dogs are house dogs, I house train right away and they have a lot of freedom even as 8 week olds. If the puppies are kept in a barn or pen and not being house trained or crate trained, that's going to be more of an issue for me getting a 14+ week puppy. Other than that, if the pup has good nerves, it doesn't really matter. Bonding is not an issue. I've got dogs at 7 weeks up to 11 years.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

According to research from the Hamilton Station
"The evidence from puppies is that they have a short period early in life when positive social relationships are established between other puppies and humans after which it becomes increasingly difficult or impossible to establish them. The applies to their relationships with human companions. The period in puppies when we can best socialize them and begin their training is in the period of five weeks to twelve weeks of age".
How well a puppy or older dog socializes with humans or other dogs depends on how early their socialization started and how often the dog is exposed to a non threatening environment.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's not written in stone. i think a lot of that depends
on the dog and how good the owner is at training and
socializing.



Doc said:


> According to research from the Hamilton Station
> "The evidence from puppies is that they have a short period early in life when positive social relationships are established between other puppies and humans after which it becomes increasingly difficult or impossible to establish them. The applies to their relationships with human companions. The period in puppies when we can best socialize them and begin their training is in the period of five weeks to twelve weeks of age".
> 
> 
> >>>>> How well a puppy or older dog socializes with humans or other dogs depends on how early their socialization started and how often the dog is exposed to a non threatening environment.<<<<<


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

If you understand early puppy development, it makes perfect sense. How a pup reacts to humans and other dogs is formed way before 14 weeks. If the breeder is interacting and "socializing" the pup between week 3 and 14, the older pup will have a much better chance of interacting and socializing at an older age when put into a new home. If there has been very little human interaction and if the pup is kept in a kennel with his litter mates with no individual time with a human, the chances of good socialization at an older age is not good. He can't go back and learn it. If he was taught/exposed at a early age - after 21 days - his chances of bonding and interacting is greatly increased. Reaseach backs it up.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yes, early socializing is important but it can be done with a 14 week
old dog that hasn't had much socializing. think beyond the text book.



Doc said:


> If you understand early puppy development, it makes perfect sense. How a pup reacts to humans and other dogs is formed way before 14 weeks. If the breeder is interacting and "socializing" the pup between week 3 and 14, the older pup will have a much better chance of interacting and socializing at an older age when put into a new home. If there has been very little human interaction and if the pup is kept in a kennel with his litter mates with no individual time with a human, the chances of good socialization at an older age is not good. He can't go back and learn it. If he was taught/exposed at a early age - after 21 days - his chances of bonding and interacting is greatly increased. Reaseach backs it up.


----------



## mchcthrn (Dec 26, 2012)

I wouldn't. I live in the city and I need my dogs to be okay in a variety of crazy situations and with a large variety of people and dogs. Missing a chance to work with a puppy during the critical socialization period (4 to 12 weeks) would be a definite no for me. I'm not saying it's impossible to have a nice dog if you bring it home at 14 weeks, just that you are placing a lot of faith in your breeder and the genetics of your dog. Just my opinion, good luck!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> yes, early socializing is important but it can be done with a 14 week
> old dog that hasn't had much socializing. think beyond the text book.


This ain't my first rodeo. Book learning and 100 years of experience. Sure it can be done, whatever you say.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Doc, I agree with what you posted, but it doesn't rule out a 14 wk old pup. It's simply one of the very important reasons to go with a knowledgable, experienced breeder who does it right.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I got my GSD at 14 weeks because the breeder had lots of buyers who wanted black and gold dogs, and ended up with three sable bitches that took a bit longer to find homes. When we brought Norah home, she was house trained already which was fantastic. She was still little enough to be a cute puppy, which is really good when you take them out and about to socialize them, people love making a fuss of cute puppies!
I say it's a great age to get a pup, but find out how it's been kept for those 14 weeks, i.e has it had lots of positive interaction with people?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

RubyTuesday said:


> Doc, I agree with what you posted, but it doesn't rule out a 14 wk old pup. It's simply one of the very important reasons to go with a knowledgable, experienced breeder who does it right.


Sure it can be done. It will be much easier IF the pup has certain experiences while younger.
Dogs that are exposed to litter mates and humans and have some sort of training starting after day 21 will respond to training much better when they are older pups. The brain retains the pathways to learn when started earlier. Those pathways are less developed if their first exposure to people, animals, and training is not done until week 14. But what do I know? :wild:


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

There's no good substitute for those early experiences. Unfortunately, marginal breeders might not be aware of this. Others probably don't even care. Sadly, the pups such breeders produce are often double whammied with iffy genetics as well. Good dogs don't usually come cheap but they'd be a bargain at even double the prices which are commonly charged.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Believe it or not there is more to breeding than birthing pups. It's the little things that breeders know and do that forms the foundation and future of the pup. Unfortunately, many breeders just birth pups and hope supposedly good genetics will carry the pup forward. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

I agree with Doc,a puppy's brain is still being wired at that age and forming the puppy Into the adult that it will be. It is not just socialization it also includes other behaviours in the dog's genetic range that are either enhanced or suppressed. Drives can be exploited at that age and a lot of behaviours can be imprinted. You are not doing the puppies any favor by leaving them with the litter too long. Many puppies kept with their litter too long may not interact with toys or will be too submissive, they also may not be able to make as good a bond with their humans as well as if they were separated at the proper time.
Good post Ruby

Markobytes


----------

